# Everything HP Pavilion zv5120us

## mizery de aria

This thread is dedicated to documenting and linking all information relating to a HP Pavilion zv5120us notebook / laptop ( also labeled HP Pavilion zv5000 ).

I am a Linux novice and am documenting my progress with my newly purchased laptop in hopes to have a completely functional laptop as well as to be able to offer support to anyone else with the same laptop or hardware.

Hewlett-Packard Pavilion zv5120us Widescreen Notebook Computer With Intel Celeron Processor 2.8GHz

Audio: 16-bit Sound Blaster Pro-compatible

Cache Memory: 128KB on die Level 2

CardBus Bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

CardBus Bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

CD/DVD: Toshiba SD-R2512 8x DVD-ROM / ATAPI 24x10x24 CD-R/RW combo drive

Ethernet Controller: Integrated Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) 10/100Base-T Ethernet LAN with RJ-45 connector

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo LiveCD 2004.1 doesn't auto detect this network card.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hard Drive: 40.0GB EIDE hard drive (4200 rpm)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To enable DMA (Direct Memory Access) for the particular hard drive (ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4349) simply include the following into the kernel:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5833 (rev 02)

IDE Interface: ATI TEchnologies Inc: Unknown device 4349

ISA Bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 434c

Keyboard: 101-key-compatible keyboard

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> File "/etc/X11/XF86Config"
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Memory: 512MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM for multitasking power, expandable to 1.25GB

Modem: 56 Kbps ITU V.90/V.92

Multimedia Audio Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller

 *Quote:*   

> 2.6.x kernel (up to 2.6.7-mm1-rc1)
> 
>  *Quote:*   1) Device Drivers -> Sound -> Advabced Linux Sound Architecture -- Remove this completely and recompile/reboot.
> 
> 2) nano /etc/make.conf: Add line --> ALSA_CARDS="atiixp"
> ...

 

Network Controller (Wireless): Integrated Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03) 54g high-speed wireless LAN

 *Quote:*   

> I was unable to find a native linux solution to configuring this device, but what I did find involves ndiswrapper:
> 
> Unsolved solution:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Do not emerge ndiswrapper.  If you have it emerged already, "emerge -C ndiswrapper"
> ...

 

PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5838

PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4342

PCMCIA: 1 Type I/Type II

Power: high-capacity lithium-ion battery and AC adapter

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge acpid
> 
> ...

 

Processor: Intel® Celeron® processor 2.8GHz

Screen: 15.4" WXGA TFT widescreen display with 1280 x 800 resolution

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> File "/etc/X11/XF86Config"
> 
> ```
> ...

 

SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 16)

Speakers: Internal Harman/Kardon

System Bus: No Info

Touchpad: No Info

USB: 3 high-speed USB 2.0 ports for fast digital video, audio and data transfer 

USB Controlller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4347 (rev 01)

USB Controlller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4348 (rev 01)

USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

VGA Compatible Controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5835

Video Card: ATI Mobility RADEON 9000 IGP graphics with 128MB DDR shared video memory; internal Harman/Kardon stereo speakers; S-video TV-out

 *Quote:*   

> Current progress (unconfirmed, but looking for direct rendering as displayed by /usr/X11R6/bin/glxinfo
> 
> ```
> emerge ati-drivers # version 3.9.0-r1 is installed
> 
> ...

 

-

My To Do List

Determine how to play multiple audio files simultaneously (apparently the sound card doesn't have a hardware mixer)

Determine how to play music without any skipping effects while compiling or having other processes running in the background.  This happens all too frequently.

Determine how to record cds (bootable also)

Determine how to play DVDs

Determine how to enable direct rendering

Determine how to configure touchpad completely

Determine how to get extra laptop buttons to function

-

Current Errors To Fix

```
Losing too many ticks!

TSC cannot be used as a timesource.

Possible reasons for this are:

You're running with Speedstep,

You don't have DMA enabled for your hard disk (see hdparm),

Incorrect TSC synchronization on an SMP system (see dmesg).

Falliny back to a sane timesource now.
```

----------

## mizery de aria

I received an official response from HP regarding some information for this laptop:

The  Horizontal Sync and Vertical Sync of LCD panel is as follows:

Vertical Refresh 40.0 - 70.0

Horizontal Sync 31.5 - 48.5

Note that this setting is common for most of the notebooks. 

*Physical dimensions: size: 11.18" (L) x 14.25" (W) x 1.8" (H), weight: 

7.9 lbs 

*System configuration: Intel Celeron Processor 2.8GHz, 533MHz front side

bus 

*Memory: 512/333MHz (2-DIMM) 

*Ports

3 USB 2.0 

1 parallel port 

1 RJ-45 ethernet 10/100 

1 RJ-11 modem 

1 expansion connector 

2 audio: headphone and microphone 

1 S-video TV-out 

1 VGA (15-pin) 

*Wireless LAN:  54g 802.11b/g 

*Modem: Conexant 56KB v90/v92 modem daughter card 

*PC slots: Type I/II , 32-bit card bus, supports 16-bit 

*Video:  ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 IGP, 128MB DDR video memory (shared) 

*Hard drive:  40GB, 4200rpm, 9.5mm 

*Optical/storage: 

DVD-ROM/CD-RW combo drive 

24x CDR write 

10x CDRW write 

24x CD read 

8x DVD-ROM read 

*Speakers:  Internal Harman/Kardon speakers

*Display panel - wide screen, 15.4" WXGA TFT , 1280 x 800 default 

(optimal) 

*Audio : Codec AC97 , 16-bit , soundblaster Pro compatible 

Hope this information will be useful.

Sincerely,

Diana

HP Total Care

----------

## mizery de aria

I'm having difficulties configuring my Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03) 54g high-speed wireless LAN.  Basically I have the ndiswrapper module loaded in a manner that allows iwconfig to display wlan0 with all the standard config info you normally see, but I can't seem to get connected to any wireless netowrk.  Also, it seems to always have 100% link quality even though I am not near any wireless network at the time.  Any ideas?

----------

## ace315

I just switched from gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1 to development-sources-2.6.7_rc2, and ALSA works built into the kernel.

As for the wierless network controller, I haven't followed the tutorial yet, but I think mine gets disabled during start up, dmesg says "IRQ 5: nobody cared!"... what are your kernel settings as far as wireless goes, if any?

For the screen, what driver are you using for the ATI card? the radeon drivers? are you getting the flickery effect? you don't have it under your to do list, so I'm assuming not? what's your device section of your XF86config?

thanks

----------

## ace315

 *Quote:*   

> Determine how to record cds (bootable also) 

 

what problems are you having? I emerged k3b and it worked fine...

 *Quote:*   

> Determine how to get extra laptop buttons to function

 

After pressing one of the special laptop button, examine the output for dmesg, you can bind the key to a keycode with setkeycodes or something like that, and from there you can create hotkeys (I used gnome's multimedia keys program)

----------

## ace315

 *Quote:*   

> Determine how to play music without any skipping effects while compiling or having other processes running in the background. This happens all too frequently

 

Last night I stumbbled upon something anomalous.

My friend had backed up all his music to my computer because he had taken interest in linux and wanted me to install gentoo for him.  This particular friend often recommends music to me, and on the phone with him last night he wanted me to listen to a specific techno song that I had on my computer already as a result of backing up his music.  The techno happened to be in window media player's wma format.

After a quick search on these forums I resolved that I needed to emerge xmms-xmmsmplayer.  Emerge. Done. Take a quick look at the configuration options. Looks good. Play file.  I went about normal operations when I noticed that it didn't skip when it would usually skip.  I tried to get it to skip, switched workspaces back and forth rapidly, draged around a translucent gnome-terminal, no give.  It seems that mplayer is using an audio codec that works very well.

The strange thing now, was that when I played normal mp3's afterwards, they didn't seem to skip quite as much, if at all.  This behavior seems to die down though, which is beyond me, maybe I'm just imagining things.

The point is that mplayer has an audio codec that works the way we want, is there a way to use it's codec with other applications?

----------

## ace315

After I made the post right before this one, I realized that you had updated to include instructions on getting the wireless card to work.

Out of excitment I immediatly began following your directions.

 *Quote:*   

> Make sure to remove all traces of all versions of ndiswrapper you have. Make sure no ndiswrapper executable files exist in /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, /bin, /sbin. That will confirm that when executing ndiswrapper, it executes only the one that exists (which will be the version you're about to install).
> 
> I did not emerge ndiswrapper, but rather, downloaded the source for ndiswrapper 0.8 rc2 and installed. Following the directions from here I proceeded with downloading the HP driver here using MS Windows. I also extracted the archive (using MS Windows again) and then copied all files to /files/temp/SP23107 on my laptop. I am not sure of a solution to extract the SP23107.exe file using linux.
> 
> I made sure "ndiswrapper -l" did not list bcmwl5 nor bcmwl5a (use "ndiswrapper -e <driver>" to remove them) and then typed "ndiswrapper -i /files/temp/SP23107/bcmwl5a.inf" 

 

I followed these directions word by word, with the exception of using windows:

```
wine SP23107.exe
```

worked perfectly.

I skipped trying "modprobe ndiswrapper" on your advice, and continued with your next instructions.  My excitment soon left me when executing:

```
root@Ace315Laptop misc # loadndisdriver 14e4 4320 /lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.sys /lib/windrivers/bcmwl5.inf

Usage: loadndisdriver [-a] [driver]
```

what? -a?? how did you not get this error? I tried deleting loadndisdriver and recompiling ndiswrapper to get a fresh copy and still, the same error!

----------

## Twiggy794

Anybody have luck getting one of these HP modems working?  I use broadband at school, but dialup at home.

----------

## mizery de aria

Heya Twiggy...when I get time, I'll see if I can get the dial-up modem to work.

I've updated the config/installation for the wireless network as I reconfigured my laptop's wlan from scratch and it works fine for me.  If my new directions don't work for you, reply again.

----------

## ace315

The instructions for the wireless card worked great!

The only problem is, dhcpcd wlan0 freezes, do you get this problem??

I also can't seem to set anything, if I try to change the essid, it just stays the same.... it's very close to working though.

Also, do you get the flickery effect with the ATI radeon? you never answered my questioning about it earlier.  I noticed that I get it especially while reading from the hard drive (hdparm -tT, during the read test, there is a TON of flickering snow-effect going on).  If you aren't experiancing this, could you please post the device section of your XFree86 configuration? That would be very appreciated.

Thanks

----------

## Twiggy794

mizery: I'm gonna head out to buy a wireless router/switch this weekend so I can start using two boxes at work.  I'll let you know about the wireless then, although looks like most people have been successful.  Help with the modem would be great though, I only have dialup at home.

----------

## Twiggy794

I've got the integrated wireless working, followed your instructions word for word and they worked.  How do I go about getting online with it though?  I'm assuming it won't automatically find teh network on my router and connect  :Surprised: /

----------

## ace315

 *Quote:*   

> followed your instructions word for word and they worked. How do I go about getting online with it though?

 

You would set the essid on the wireless card (iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>)to the essid of your network (most wireless routers start with the default essid of "default", linksys seems to start with the default essid of "linksys"), and then run dhcpcd wlan0 (unless I'm mistaken) to obtain an IP address.  This is where mine freezes though (see my above post), I'd be interested in seeing how yours turns out.

----------

## mizery de aria

http://nullvoid.org/linux/XF86Config

----------

## JSylvia007

sound.  Whenever I try to unmute the sound using alsamixer, the system hard locks up.  I am using kernel-2.6.7-mm6 with alsa and the atiixp compiled into the kernel. (i have tried both as modules as well with the same problem.)  Can anyone please help!

~Jake

----------

## JSylvia007

I fixed my problem with help from this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=195128

 :Very Happy:   My laptop is fully functioning... even with the bluetooth MX900 external mouse

~Jake

----------

## Twiggy794

I've asked this before, but haven't heard anything.  Has anybody had luck getting the modem to work?  It's recognized in Suse 9.1 but not configurable.  I'm not even sure how to begin recognizing it in Gentoo.

----------

## mizery de aria

I have no access to a phone line.  We have no home phone where I live.  I also haven't had the opportunity to test the modem yet.  I cannot help ya, otherwise I'd have helped ya already..

----------

## Twiggy794

Hmmm, well, it's recognized on Windows as COM3.  Is there any way you can point me in the right direction to start configuring it?

----------

## Skraut

Thanks so much for this thread, it has helped me so much getting my zx5280 set up (essentially the same machine but with a P4 3.2 and a gig of ram)

My issue is with the wireless.  

I have it up and working but after a while it will quit working, as if the system forgets it has a wireless card.  This can happen anytime between 20 minutes and 5 hours.  The only way to activate the wireless again is to reboot.  it doesn't matter what I do, I can not restart the wireless without a reboot.  I can rmmod ndiswrapper, modprobe ndiswrapper, and it doesn't work,  I can take the windows driver out of ndiswrapper and re-insert it, and it doesn't work either.

This is tremendously frustrating as I work on files on the network.  When the wireless drops I have to save locally, reboot, save to the network again, and restart my work.

Any ideas would be a great help.

----------

## 5xl

Hey,

I have a zx5000 and it's bugging me that I can not get my sound to work. I have tried everthing in this thread but I seem to be missing something. There is no /dev/dsp/mixer according to the gnome sound app, and aumix won't start either. My current audio config includes all of the ALSA options built in and I included the ATI IXP150. The kernel I am using is the most recent gentoo dev sources kernel (2.6.7-r11) and a lspci reveals the same sound hardware as everyone else on this page. PnP is built in and hotplug is running. pci is active and ISA (even though I don't have ISA). What is going on here?

Any suggestions???

Matt  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## 5xl

Problem solved...

Note to self (and others who have this problem): Mount /boot before coping new kernel to final resting place...

 :Very Happy: 

Don't we always seem to overlook the simple stuff?

----------

## Skraut

I'm still having trouble getting the audio working on my zx5280 (same chipset, I checked with HP)

here is the relavant area of my dmesg

```
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

... Repeated roughly 50 times ...

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 0)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 3c)

atiixp: codec read timeout (reg 1c)

AC'97 2 does not respond - RESET

AC'97 2 access is not valid [0xffffffff], removing mixer.

ALSA device list:

  #0: ATI IXP rev 0 at 0xe8003000, irq 10
```

with this setup I can play a song with xmms, but that is it.  I can not get sound in mplayer, any system sounds, or sound in any games.

any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## Twiggy794

Make sure you're using ALSA and not Esound or Arts or an other external sound driver.

Also, disable preemptible kernel in your kernel config.  That should help things out some.

----------

## Twelc

Hi

I have a ZV5230EA so I'm really interested in your findings  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 2.6.7-mm2-rc2 and up

 Is it important to install the mm-sources?

If yes, do you simply emerge it and then recompile the kernel ?

Sometimes, the sound works - but it is very slow - not smoothreally strange!

and I still have the atiixp message in the dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> HorizSync 31.5-48.5 # This is official range from HP 
> 
> VertRefresh 40-70 # This is official range from HP

 I sent an email to the HP support but they did not have access to the information.

Is it likely to be the same for my laptop ?

thanks

----------

## mizery de aria

I recently exchanged my HP Pavilion zv5120us with a HP Pavilion zv5320us, so I will focus my documentation efforts in this thread.

----------

## Twelc

Hi

I have a HP ZV5230EA.

I was wondering if the HorizSync + VertRefresh were the same for my laptop ?

> Display size > 15.4 inch WXGA TFT display

> Display resolution > 1280x800

(I see you put the same for your zv5320us).

How did you get them from HP ?

I tried their support, but they told me they did not have that kind of information  :Sad: 

thanks

----------

## mizery de aria

I did contact them via phone (or was it email?  probably email) and I eventually did get the information after speaking to several people.  I believe at one point I documented who I spoke with...I forgot where though.

Ah yes...in this very thread..one of my replies

 *Quote:*   

> Sincerely,
> 
> Diana
> 
> HP Total Care

 

twas email!

----------

## Twelc

ok - that was the copy of the mail  :Very Happy: 

I'll put those values then on my ZV5230EA  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

## towsonu2003

Hi,

did anyone manage to get the modem to work with zv5120us? I really need this modem to switch to Linux from Win XP... For anyone who is curious, I downloaded slmodemd 2.9.9e alsa from linmodems.org; 

# modprobe snd-atiixp-modem

# gunzip slmodemd 2.9.9e (...)

# chmod +x ./slmodemd

# ./slmodemd --alsa -c USA modem:1 &

everything is fine until here. Then

#wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf (or /etc/wvdial.config; I forgot which one - I'm using XP now)

Here it says "I could not find any modems"

Thus kinternet and kppp don't work.

any help is REALLY apprecited.

PS. you can take a look at the mailing list archives of linmodem.org ("Welcome SUSE 9.3...") to see what I have done up till now.

PS2. I'm newbie w/ linux!!!

thanks!

----------

